# SNMP errors in httpd-error.log



## Pushrod (Jan 8, 2011)

I have net-snmp installed, along with Cacti, all from ports.

In my httpd-error.log file, it keeps showing the following three lines, every minute or so.


```
No log handling enabled - turning on stderr logging
Created directory: /var/net-snmp
Created directory: /var/net-snmp/mib_indexes
```

I grepped /usr/local/, and found the following matches:


```
Binary file ./lib/libnetsnmp.so.20 matches
Binary file ./lib/libnetsnmp.so matches
Binary file ./lib/libnetsnmp.a matches
```

How do I get those messages to stop, and why are they showing up in the Apache error log? Cacti is the only user of SNMP, and I don't see how the poller could have anything to do with it.


----------



## VoViK (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello,
Please show output

```
/usr/local/bin/php -v
/usr/local/bin/php -m | grep snmp
```
net-snmp.org wiki


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 8, 2011)

```
PHP 5.3.4 with Suhosin-Patch (cli) (built: Jan  7 2011 11:25:55)
Copyright (c) 1997-2009 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2010 Zend Technologies
```


```
snmp
```


----------



## VoViK (Jan 8, 2011)

> Traditionally, the snmptrapd receiver would access incoming traps from anywhere, regardless of community. Starting from release 5.3, this is no longer true.


and 


> Starting with release 5.3, it is necessary to explicitly specify who is authorised to send traps and informs to the notification receiver (and what types of processing these are allowed to trigger). This uses an extension of the VACM model, used in the main SNMP agent.


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand.

Why does it keep creating those dirs, when they already exist?


----------



## Pushrod (Jan 16, 2011)

I pkg_deleted all packages that in any way use SNMP, and the errors did not go away.

It was not until I removed php5 from the Apache config that the errors finally stopped showing up.

One thing to note is that the error messages aren't even true. I rm -rf'ed the directory, and it did not create it.

Another FAIL for php.


----------

